# There's your problem right there



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Not even sure what to say.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Speechless, and a little nervous...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How many head shots from the pile of spent below?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Took me a minute to see. LOL


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Got to be a joke !


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Something a little screwy with that pic and I'm not talking about the belt being loaded backwards. The bolt won't go into battery (fully forward and locked in) with rounds in backwards. They could have the bolt locked back but I think it is a staged picture...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bird said:


> Something a little screwy with that pic and I'm not talking about the belt being loaded backwards. The bolt won't go into battery (fully forward and locked in) with rounds in backwards. They could have the bolt locked back but I think it is a staged picture...


Probley is but still funny. Also looks like 308 brass on the deck but 50 bmg ammo thats backwards.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

It's OK....He's a Democrat.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

If his right eye follows his left eye he has no earthly idea where those rounds are hitting.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Somebody put the firearm, marksman, and target in the wrong direction.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Oceola said:


> It's OK....He's a Democrat.


I reckon he aint a democrat.Can't be 12 years old.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

obviously photoshopped. you sure its a he? that pics a liberals dream for sure though.


----------

